# Critique my tank



## WetLeaves (May 3, 2011)

any idea for background plants? vals?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Either red-ish on the left (where you have the medium green) and the opposite on the right, or go with something that will ascend over the tops of the other plants and hover. I had just noted Nymphoides sp. Taiwan in another post; it's lime green and the leaves cascade up on slender stems, so it doesn't take much space except for where you allow the leaves.

If you have the right lighting and water you might be able to support a deep red stem plant, but I can't think of any at the moment that would work well in NPT. Nymphaea lotus will get the color, but might be too large in that size tank. Plus it's hard to keep in one spot due to the crazy root system.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Since vals tend to get crazy after they establish, you could get the same look with a tall _Cryptocoryne sp_. such as _C. spiralis_, _C. retrospiralis_ or _C. cripatula_. Even a red _C. wendtii_ can get large over time. You could also use some of the larger stems like _Hygrophila corymbosa_ (and it's variants/cultivars/etc... ).


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Is the aquarium completely seated on a tank stand?


----------



## NavemadaMan (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful tank! One suggestion, add a really nice piece of driftwood as the focal point. I think that would really polish the tank off


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Is the aquarium completely seated on a tank stand?


Legit question. While there's no requirement to owning an aquarium regarding stands, this certainly is a good question about safety, support, and weight distribution. I've had tanks on the ground in the past until I had the time to set up the stand.


----------

